# [SOLVED] How to setup lo:1 or lo:2 device in/etc/conf.d/net?

## axa

As subject.

I can't see any doc about this issue. 

Please Help.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## UberLord

Some examples.

```
config_lo=( "192.168.0.2/24" "10.0.0.1/8" )
```

We force 127.0.0.1, so there's no need to specify that yourself  :Smile: 

----------

## axa

Hello UberLord :

I changed my /etc/conf.d/net as u said but it didnt work ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Sth. wrong ???     :Rolling Eyes: 

Should I need modify  "RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="lo"  that in /etc/conf.d/rc  ???

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> plus conf.d # pwd
> 
> /etc/conf.d
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> plus conf.d # /etc/init.d/net.lo restart
> 
>  * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.
> ...

 

----------

## UberLord

What version of baselayout do you have installed? You need 1.12 at a minimum.

----------

## axa

i am using 1.11   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> plus conf.d # /usr/lib/gentoolkit/bin/qpkg -I -v baselayout
> 
> sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13-r1 *
> ...

 

It seems my problem, I am upgrading baselayout now, Later I'll post result here. 

Thanks   :Razz: 

----------

## axa

Hello UberLord:

I have upgraded my baselayout to 1.12 but unfortunately i got fail again...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> axa ~ # qpkg -I -v baselayout
> 
> sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre11-r1 *
> ...

 

 my /etc/conf.d/net  configuration as following

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $
> ...

 

----------

## UberLord

And what's the output of 

```
ip addr
```

----------

## axa

 :Laughing: 

IT IS WORKING . Just keeping the same configuration that you told me perviously.

I don't know ip addr can verify loopback configuration befor you posted.

Many many thanks.   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> axa ~ # ip addr
> 
> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue
> ...

 

----------

## UberLord

baselayout-1.11 prefers ifconfig - ifconfig requires use of aliases for >1 address per interface

baselayout-1.12 prefers iproute2 - iproute2 has no such requirement and aliases confuse most people, so we don't use em  :Smile: 

----------

